
The JPEG Committee Is “exploring Blockchain” to Put DRM into JPEG - Artemis2
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2018/08/10/the-jpeg-committee-is-exploring-blockchain-to-put-drm-into-jpeg/
======
listenYou
Why stop there? Why not emoji?

Why not deprecate sub-32-bit data types? Maybe we should push for chipsets
that refuse to print " _Hello World_ " because, as with the Happy Birthday
song, someone needs to get their cut.

------
bemeurer
This is just sad.

~~~
lobotryas
I dunno, sounds kind of interesting. Imagine the pain that creators feel when
their images get reposted without credit or permission. Sometimes this can
even lead to financial losses for the creator.

A lot depends on how this is implemented, but it would be great to have more
options than a watermark and low resolution as ways of protecting your work.

~~~
RantyDave
Right. So that's a DRM argument which is a whole extra world of pain. But
using blockchain? Really? Especially since DRM's of various varieties are well
understood, standardised and implemented - can't they just use one of those?

And... if it 'aint broke...

~~~
davidgerard
[author here] The mooted plan is to reuse the DRM from JPEG 2000 part 8 - to
generalise it to just-plain-JPEG.

As I note in the piece:

> I have heard of _one_ case of someone trying to use JPEG 2000 DRM — a
> pornographic site selling DRMed pictures around 2009. Customers had to run a
> Java applet in their web browser. It didn’t work well, and was a tech
> support nightmare — I was told about it by one of said tech support people.
> The porn site gave up on this terrible idea very quickly. The Java applet
> company apparently went bust a few months later.

JPEG 2000 has a few niche users, who are very happy with it - but they hardly
ever go past JPEG 2000 Part 1, the bit that's all about better-compressed
images.

